# Replacement carpet for trailer bunks



## buckmaster27012 (Apr 5, 2016)

where is the best place to buy replacement carpet for my trailer bunks? my wood is starting to rot and need to replace. My Lowes used to sell marine carpet but I checked and they dont have it anymore. Anyone got any other suggestions? thanks


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 5, 2016)

Mine are getting a little ratty as well. Will need changed before long. I was just going to buy the pre-carpeted boards from etrailer.com and be done with it. Not sure how much it would save to buy your own boards and carpet and DIY, I haven't looked that much into it yet. But it will have to save me a decent amount to mess with the hassle of carpeting my own boards.

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Boat_Trailer_Parts-sf-Roller_and_Bunk_Parts-pt-Bunk_Boards.aspx


----------



## Johnny (Apr 5, 2016)

*E-Bay
*


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 5, 2016)

BPS and Cabelas both sell it, West marine, etc., It's not hard, just don't use PT wood.


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Apr 6, 2016)

TNtroller said:


> BPS and <a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" href="https://www.cabelas.com/" rel="nofollow"><span>Cabelas</span></a> both sell it, West marine, etc., It's not hard, just don't use PT wood.



Why do you say that? most post i've read on here suggest PT wood? anybody else with feedback? thanks


----------



## -CN- (Apr 6, 2016)

buckmaster27012 said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > BPS and <a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" href="https://www.cabelas.com/" rel="nofollow"><span>Cabelas</span></a> both sell it, West marine, etc., It's not hard, just don't use PT wood.
> ...


The treatment in the wood reacts with the aluminum in the boat. Just use regular untreated wood and put carpet on it. It lasts longer than you would think. By the time the carpet is worn out, just replace the wood again too.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2016)

You might consider replacing your carpet with PVC guttering. richg99

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2016)

Never use pressure treated wood anywhere near an aluminum boat.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2016)

re Pressure treated....why isn't that a sticky???


richg99


----------



## jojo (Apr 6, 2016)

I use this carpet from my local farm and fleet store. I just staple it to whatever 2x4's I have lying around.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/578511-reese-bunk-carpet.html


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2016)

I used roofing nails to attach left over house hold carpet to some 2x4's.


----------



## gunz (Jun 6, 2016)

LOWES HAS IT.


----------

